# How to incorporate glitter/holographic vinyl design to webimage?



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi:

I am currently designing an e-commerce website for my new t-shirt design business. I want to use glitter vinyl and holographic vinyl images on my website, but I don't know how to tweak the image to make the lettering look like glitter vinyl. I have Corel, Inkscape and Gimp, but would be open to buy another software, that would help me display glitter/holographic vinyl in webimages.

For example, I am trying to make the design of "#1MOM" with purple glitter vinyl on a black shirt. The black shirt is not a problem, but how do I make the lettering look like purple glitter vinyl? Or if that is not easily done, how else could this be possibly done?

Any ideas?
Thank you,
Nadine


----------



## SRJ (Feb 4, 2009)

use a texture in corel draw for holo and glitter effects?


----------



## javiprint (Feb 26, 2013)

I to would be interested to hear about this. I have access to Corel but am much more proficient in adobe photoshop and illustrator. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

It is very easy. I do it for my cheer website. Photoshop-find a glitter texture, place it, create a mask, create a hue/saturation layer and adjust that to get your different colors. Works great.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for the info, this has been very helpful. Now from what I tried, I couldn't achieve a look of the holographic vinyl pattern/texture. Any advice on how to do this? I would like to have the #1MOM lettering show in a holographic vinyl (left) or reflective vinyl (right) look as shown in either of the two pictures...

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

I found some more information that might help with glitter/hologram and other vinyl effects:

Find an image online of glitter and use the Clone Tool in Gimp to copy the looks into your design. I am sure that other image manipulation softwares have a similar function to copy sections from one image into another.

I also played with the following Filters and combined them to get a pretty close look to glitter:
Filters in the order I used them: Artisitic>CLOTHIFY and Light&Shadow>SPARKLE and Noise>HSV or other... You can change colors under Colors>COLORIZE and give it some oomph 
Similar Video: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNRY8IoGyoA[/media]

Great youtube videos showed to achieve a glitter or holographic effect using the Filter Animation>WAVES or RIPPLING:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02Q5Zrqct8M[/media]

Any further input from image manipulation experts is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SRJ (Feb 4, 2009)

In Corel you can power Clip raster images of the glitter effect you are trying to go for


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you, SRJ! For all like me who did not know of this nifty Corel feature, it is listed under Effects and allows to cut (and thus misappropriate  parts of images for use in anther image/design.

This video shows Corels Powerclip tool:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W8FFL6gvz-Q


----------

